# Bellator 114 in review and Bellator 115 previewed



## kantowrestler (Jun 6, 2009)

> This is the first time in a while that only Bellator fight cards are being reviewed and previewed by themselves. So enough said, let’s go into it:
> 
> Bellator 114
> 
> ...


 http://mma-freak.com/bellator-114-review-bellator-115-preview/?ia=1


----------



## OU (Sep 26, 2012)

I think you are completely wrong about Bellator and Kendall. I don't think he was given an easy road at all, in fact he was the underdog against Cooper on every betting site. I don't think their plan backfired, if anything it's a positive getting a lesser known guy a win over a more named opponent.
http://www.fightbetnetwork.com/odds/BELLATOR-114


----------



## LizaG (May 12, 2008)

OU said exactly what I was about to post.


----------



## kantowrestler (Jun 6, 2009)

Well I wasn't expecting all the boggling with the other two fights in Bellator 115.


----------

